# idiots guide to dreamweaver



## sarastothard (Oct 8, 2008)

hi,

i've built a few websites so far using bluevoda website builder, but i'm limited to only being able to publish the websites if i use vodahost, i've recently obtained dreamweaver and just wondered if there is an idiots guide to using this program, and if i dreamweaver is compatible with most hosting accounts?

TIA
Sara


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to TSG!

I've not used Dreamweaver myself, but I Googled dreamweaver simple guide and got this. Hope it's of use?
http://www.iguides.org/forums/desig...ple-dreamweaver-tutorial-beginners-guide.html

Richard


----------



## sarastothard (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Richard,

thanks, i'll take a look, i hope it really is an idiots guide lol

sara


----------



## Saikuron (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought Dreamweaver: The Missing Manual a little while ago, its from O'Reilly and its great.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a couple of excellent Dreamweaver tutorials on lynda.com that are worth investing in. Also have a look on youtube.


----------

